# Vernunftsregel



## xssvc

holaaa
Espero que me puedan ayudar con esta palabra en aleman. Se los agradeceria muchisímo


----------



## Sidjanga

xssvc said:


> (...) Espero que me puedan ayudar con esta palabra en alem*á*n. Se l*o* agradecer*í*a much*í*simo


Hola, xssvc:
¿En qué contexto te encontraste esta palabra? 
Por lo general, una _*V*ernunftsregel_ (con mayúscula, como todos los sustantivos en alemán) es una regla -a manudo no escrita- de acuerdo al sentido común.


----------



## giberian

Permitanme hacer esta observacion:

es "Vernunftregel", no "Vernunft*s*regel". Vean aquî:
http://www.canoo.net/services/Controller?input=vernunftregel&MenuId=Search&service=canooNet&lang=de

El uso de la Kompositionsfuge -s no tiene ningun sentido en este caso, "Vernunft" es una palabra feminina. El genitivo, como en la expresion sobreentendida "Regel der Vernunft" no lleva ninguna terminaciôn -s, de flexion gramatical.

Saludos,
G.

perdonen la falta de tildes, escribo desde un teclado suizo...


----------



## Sidjanga

giberian said:


> (...) El uso de la Kompositionsfuge -s no tiene ningun sentido en este caso, "Vernunft" es una palabra feminina. El genitivo, como en la expresion sobreentendida "Regel der Vernunft" no lleva ninguna terminaciôn -s, de flexion gramatical.
> (...)


Fugenlaute haben nicht das Geringste mit Flexion zu tun (Maus*e*falle [es gibt keine "Mause", nur eine Maus, oder mehrere M*ä*use], Gerechtigkeit*s*fimmel, Universität*s*abschluss, etc.). 
Zudem gibt es auch hierbei regiale Unterschiede hinsichtlich der Verwendung.
_Vernunftregel_ mag ohne -s- häufiger sein, aber auch mit _-s-_ klingt sie - zumindest in meinen Ohren - keineswegs falsch.


----------



## giberian

Ich weiß, dass Wikipedia nicht unbedingt die zuverlässigste Informationsquelle ist, aber lies zum Thema Fugen und Flexionsendungen mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komposition_(Grammatik)#Fuge_und_Fugenelement_.28im_Deutschen.29

Der Duden kennt im Übrigen die "Vernunft*s*regel" auch nicht, lediglich die "Vernunftregel" (ohne -s). Ich will allerdings auch kein Prinzipienreiter sein, für meinen persönlichen Geschmack und aus Gründen logischer Wortkonstruktion bin ich halt dafür, in diesem Fall kein Fugen-s einzuflechten.

Nicht böse sein deswegen 
G.


----------



## Sidjanga

Meine Antwort bezog sich im Wesentlichen darauf, dass Fugenlaute im Allgemeinen nichts mit Flexion zu tun haben (siehe meine Beispiele, unter vielen anderen; oder würdest Du vielleicht _Universitätabschluss_ - ohne Fugen-s - sagen, nur weil es ein feminines Wort ist und seinen "Genitiv" ja nicht mit -s bildet? )
Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass _Vernunftsregel_ mit -s- besser sei, nur dass ich sie so keineswegs falsch finde. 
(Und ganz am Rande stehen ja im Duden wirklich viele Sachen nicht drin (Ableitungen, etc.), die aber in der angewandten Sprache allgemein verwendet werden und selbstverständlich akzeptiert sind.)


----------



## giberian

Schön, dass wir das klären konnten. Ich hab mir zuvor ja offensichtlich auch nicht zu viel Gedanken dazu gemacht und meine innere aber dann doch nicht ganz richtige Stimme geäußert. (Allerdings war deine anfängliche Formulierung "nicht das Geringste" auch sehr ...entschieden  .) Deine Beispiele wären also (dem wiki-Eintrag zufolge) unparadigmatische Fugen, die tatsächlich nichts mit der Flexion zu tun haben. 

Du hast auch Recht, dass die angewandte Sprache der eigentliche Maßstab sein sollte, und nicht die normierten Regeln und Formen, die sich ja alle heiligen Zeiten auch ändern (wohl um den Anschluss an die lebendige Sprach nicht zu verlieren.)

In diesem Sinn freu ich mich auch weiterhin deine Beiträge zu lesen.
Gruß,
G.


----------



## xssvc

holaaa
tienes razón, lo que sucede es que no sé cómo contextualizarla. Resulta que estudio psicoanálisis, y bueno... Freud era alemán, entonces muchos autores para puntualizar sobre algún concepto psicoanalítico, utilizan las palabras que Freud utilizó en alemán. En este momento estudio un seminario de Lacan, un psicoanalista clave en estos asuntos. Pongo el parráfo en donde se encuentra la palabra:
_En ese ensayo se dice más o menos que es éste un concepto, _(esta hablando de algo que en psicoanálisis se llama hiancia, y en general es algo así como una bertura... nota mia)_ a fin de cuentas, inanalizable -imposible de comprender mediante la razón- en la medida en que la regla de la razón, la Vernunftsregel, es siempre alguna vergleichung, algún equivalente, y que en función de la causa siempre queda esencialmente cierta hiancia, término empleado en los Prolegómenos del mismo autor._

Espero que me puedan ayudar, se los agradecería mucho


----------



## Sidjanga

giberian said:


> (...) (Allerdings war deine anfängliche Formulierung "nicht das Geringste" auch sehr ...entschieden  .) (...)


Ja, aber ich würde sagen, das war vor allem unglücklich formuliert. Von (semantisch) praktischer Bedeutung ist der ("zufällige") lautliche Zusammenhang zwischen Fugenlauten und Flexionsformen ja tatsächlich (fast?) nie.





giberian said:


> (...) In diesem Sinn freu ich mich auch weiterhin deine Beiträge zu lesen.(...)


Und ich mich, deine. 


xssvc said:


> (...) En ese ensayo se dice más o menos que es éste un concepto, (...) a fin de cuentas, inanalizable -imposible de comprender mediante la razón- en la medida en que la regla de la razón, la Vernunftsregel, es siempre alguna *V*ergleichung, algún equivalente, y que en función de la causa siempre queda esencialmente cierta hiancia, término empleado en los Prolegómenos del mismo autor.(...)


Bueno, diría que lo que dije arriba sigue en principio válido.
Es una "regla" de acuerdo a lo que manda la razón o el sentido común, a la que -según el autor y como lo entiendo yo- se llega comparando ("Vergleichung") el asunto en cuestión con otras situaciones parecidas, tomando estas como punto de referencia.

Espero que te sirva.


----------

